# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  La gente quiere resolver misterios

## S. Alexander

¡Buenas _pipol_!:

He estado pensando.

Con eso ya tenéis todo el asombro que puedo ofreceros. Efectivamente, he estado pensando. Por fin  :001 005: 

¿En qué?  :O11:  Vaya, no esperaba esa pregunta. Pero os lo cuento... Aunque es una tontería.

He pensado que, si la gente, cuando se le presenta un misterio, normalmente quiere resolverlo. ¿No es esta una de las razones por las que la enorme mayoría de _muggles_ buscan el secreto? ¿Porque lo aceptan como un misterio y no como un acto de ficción dramática? ¿Un puzzle?
Me diréis: Jo, te has roto el coco.

Pero mi pregunta es: _¿Por qué no se consigue tan a menudo? ¿Cuál es el método aparte de una técnica y presentación pulidas? ¿Cuál es el tipo de presentación más adecuado?_ Hay glorias que hablan (y quizás hablen) conociendo 'la verdad de cómo lo logran ellos' y sin embargo no lo logran en realidad, solo se lo parece a ellos mismos. Me gustaría algo de autocrítica, por muy gloria o estrella de la magia que se sea, si se va a escribir. Perdón por mi osadía, es solo que me he imaginado de antebrazo algunas respuestas muy categóricas.

Para mí René Lavand lo consigue, por ejemplo. Incluso después no les importa el cómo, sino el qué se representó. 

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## Coloclom

Me gusta el hilo!  :Smile1: 

Quiero pensar que es un problema de enfoque.

Toda empresa que quiera ser rentable ha de hacer un estudio de demanda.

El mago no lo hace. Al mago no le importa lo que el espectador quiera (es una generalización)

Me gusta tal efecto, así que me lo compro. Este otro no me gusta, quizá al espectador le encante, pero no me gusta a mi, así que no lo hago.



Al final la cuestión es esa, saber vender el producto.
La magia porque sí ya no interesa. Los tiempos han cambiado. Cada vez hay más ateos en el mundo y cada vez menos creyentes. y es normal. La sociedad ha evolucionado. Hoy ya no funciona que un vecino venga a llamar a tu puerta porque hay un tio en el teatro que hace magia. Antes se creía en la magia, se quemaba a las brujas.

Hoy sabemos que para hacer magia solo hace falta ser mago. y para ser mago estudiar, porque ya nadie cree que los magos tengan poderes.
Entonces prima el entretenimiento.
Si no me entretienes me aburres. Si no quieres aburrirme, busca algo que me entretenga.


Quizá alguno piense que Criss angel, david blaine o dynamo solo hacen magia visual y sin embargo triunfan. Pero es precisamente porque el producto que venden no es la magia, sino el mago. Se convierten en el héroe que el espectador querría ser. Hacen las cosas imposibles que nos gustaría imitar. Y entonces ya no se les admira por lo que hacen, sino por lo que son.

Una entrevista de cualquiera de los 3 tendrá el mismo índice de audiencia que cualquiera de sus programas.




Todo el mundo habrá oído hablar de la primera emisión de cine. Un tren que se acerca tanto, que parece que va a salir de la pantalla y atropellar a los espectadores. En su día fue bestial. Hoy es una simple tontería. ni siquiera es digno de ver... Por eso el cine ha evolucionado. Ya no sirve encender la camara y captar lo que ocurra.
Pero la mayoría de los magos hacen los mismos juegos, con las mismas GIs y con muchos chistes en común. Al final, visto uno, vistos todos.

Las pelis suelen ser distintas, cada vez una nueva historia. Porque ver la misma peli dos veces seguidas... ufff, como que no mola.

Antes los magos tenían la misma audiencia que una obra de teatro o incluso más. Pero eso se perdió.
y se perdió porque el simple hecho de que un mago pueda hacer un imposible ya no atrae.

----------


## magic hugo

A mí me hace mucha gracia cuando un niño de 12 años coje la baraja en las manos y le dice a unos jubilados sentados en el bar jugando al truc que les vá a hacer un juego, les hace cualquier tonteria y "siempre le dicen que lo repita" a ver si le pillan el truco.
Primero, no se esperan que un niño maneje la baraja, mejor que ellos que llevan toda la vida jugando a cartas,
segundo, tampoco se esperan que un niño les haga un "juego" que solo han visto alguna vez en TV y que no sepan como se hace
y tercero les molesta mucho más que se ponga a jugar al "truc" contra ellos, y que les gane la partida.
"Siempre nos asombra lo que No conocemos"

----------


## S. Alexander

*Coloclom:* Es decir, que hemos evolucionado en nuestra mayoría a 'hacedores de trucos', con una mayor o menor calidad, y el _muggle_ viene ya convencido de que, de lo que se trata el show es de que intenten pillarte el truco. Vamos, que Slydini sería una estrella aún más grande en nuestros días.

Creo estar de acuerdo con el enfoque, porque no dejo de ver siempre lo mismo antes de una actuación, ya sea privada o pública, ya sea mía o de _Peter_: 'Sí, tú siéntate aquí y ahora cuando empiece hay que pillarle el truco al mago'. '¿Qué hay que haceeer?... Pillarle el truco al mago, ¡para que no nos engañe!'. 'Buah, le voy a pillar todo fijo, ya verás. Entre tú y yo lo sacamos'.

Vamos, que el entretenimiento de nuestro arte se ha convertido en Humor + Reto: Te hago que te partas a carcajadas y me intentas pillar los trucos.

*Sin embargo* también he percibido que hay un momento en el que esto no ocurre: Cuando van a verte a *ti*. Cuando el espectador admira al personaje, ya sea por su magia, por sus presentaciones o por su forma de ser, cuando va aposta a ver a un mago en concreto es porque quiere deleitarse con magia, rara vez para intentar pillarle los trucos otra vez. El mago encandiló y quieren volver a vivir una experiencia tan agradable.
Se convierte, bajo este planteamiento (quién sabe si falso o no) importante el fascinar.

*Magic Hugo*:

Ese es otro caso 'normal' de los que me he encontrado (que no conmigo solamente, quiero decir, con mucha otra gente). Al tener menos edad que esas personas, te miran aún más como un reto, como alguien indigno, como si ellos debieran saber infinitamente más que tú simplemente por tener más edad. De hecho, la cosa puede empeorar. ¿A qué? A las pérdidas de respeto. Eres un niño y pueden sentirse con el derecho a interrumpirte en cualquier momento, a vacilarte, a jugar contigo como si fueras un ovillo de lana.
Y por eso los jóvenes necesitamos incluso más preparación para que estas situaciones no nos superen, y tener la mente fresca. Tutatis nos ayude en ello...

Un abrazo mágico y gracias por prestar atención al hilo

S. Alexander

----------


## gaspy_xx

Este hilo me interesa, muchas veces encuentro la misma situacion, la gente no quiere ver magia, y cuando la ven, intentan pillar el truco solamente.

A mi me pasó en una ocasión que estaba haciendo un juego a una chica y estaba contando una historia representada por cartas (vamos, un tipico juego con historia), cuando veo que mientra la estoy contando dicha historia mirándola a ella, la chica no quitaba los ojos de mis manos, libres, a una distancia prudencial de las cartas. Lo mas impresionante fue que de repente me interrumpe la historia y me dice: “no me interesa lo que cuentes, vas a hacer la trampa ya o no?“

Que hay que hacer ante cosas asi? No se a vosotros, pero a mi al menos, cuando hago magia, la gente no suele hacer caso a la historia, solo le interesa que esta carta ha viajado y que he hecho una cosa rara y que donde esta el truco...

Resumiendo, opino lo mismo, la gente solo quiere pillar el truco, pero, ¿como podemos evitarlo? ¿como hacemos para que la gente asi vea realmente magia? Porque ami lo de entretener con historias no me sirve..y eso que son historias cortitas, yo soy el primero al que no le gustan las historias largas..

----------


## Iban

> ...y tercero les molesta mucho más que se ponga a jugar al "truc" contra ellos, y que les gane la partida.


Si empezamos resolviendo este problema, habremos avanzado casi el 80% del camino.

Nuestros espectadores están esperando que les entretengamos, no que los ridiculicemos. Y demostrarles que sabemos más que ellos (o que ellos desconocen algo que nosotros sabemos, lo mismo me da) es una forma subliminal de despreciarlos. Empecemos por ahí, en un camino doble.

Primero: complicidad con el espectador. Si conseguimos su confianza, sabrán que no pretendemos hacerles daño (aunque sea psicológico, con nuestra sutil ridiculización de "yo lo sé y tú no"). Para ello, tenemos que evitar las presentaciones hostiles, o agresivas: pues a quien se enfrenta, se le enfrentan. Si el espectador baja la guardia en ese aspecto, estará dispuesto a disfrutar. En ese momento, junto con la defensa bajada, también bajarán sus ganas de conocer el secreto, de descubrirnos y ganarnos la partida. Este camino supone una implicación emocional del mago con el espectador. El segundo camino va marcado por el objetivo que buscamos. Si nos proponemos entetener, antes que asombrar (y que digan: "te cagas, qué bueno eres"), pasaremos sobre el punto anterior y podremos, tras los primeros pasos, reconducir el camino hacia un objetivo más puramente mágico. Y, para esto, presentación y actitud. El juego no es lo importante, lo importante es la sesión, la interacción, el momento. No sé si compartiréis conmigo esta opinión, pero yo prefiero que alguien a quien he hecho magia no recuerde ninguno de los juegos pero, pasado un tiempo, se acuerde de aquella tarde como una de las que mejor se lo ha pasado. Si el espectador quiere entretenimiento, dadle entretenimiento, no busquéis ser la etrella encumbrada a la que admirar por ser "el non plus ultra de la magia". Lo importante es el espectador, no tú.

¿Qué os puedo recomendar para empezar a andar por ese camino? Humildad y empatía.

----------


## Moñiño

Discrepo bastante en que la gente solo quiera ver el truco. Si esto es asi es porque esta tan aburrido que algo tiene que hacer por entretenerse.
Desde luego yo no pago para ir a un teatro a algo que se que me va aburrir. Empezando por esto, el que va al teatro paga por pasar un rato entretenido y agradable (el tiempo tampoco es algo que a la gente le guste perder) y asombrarme. Quizás haya uno o dos que puedan ir con el objetivo de pillarte, pero  dudo que conscientemente inviertan el precio de una entrada en algo que a la larga les va a servir para bien poco. Y de hacerlo, bien seguro que lo harán con alguien de peso que no conmigo, un semi desconocido o desconocido total, porque, ya que voy a pillar un truco, que menos que obtener mayor satisfacción que pillarse a un gran maestro y experto de este arte?
Quizás otra cosa sea una comunión, un cumpleaños, donde tu actuas y los críos están allí traídos por sus padres y porque no les queda otra, que tragarse al mago, que hasta puede que no sea algo que les llame la atencion, pero donde se ve metido sin comerlo ni beberlo.
Aquí habría que repasar el concepto de las pistas falsas, presentación para captar la atención y su mente no se aburra y caiga en entretenerse buscando la trampa y un motón de detalles, que no se piensan, porque de normal pensamos en lo que nos gusta a nosotros, pero como dice Iban, obviamos lo que quiere y no estudiamos como puede responder un espectador, sea el que sea y tenga la edad que tenga. 
Yo en los 10 años y algo que llevo actuando en diferentes sitios nunca he oído a nadie que este viéndome que va a pillarme. Ni he notado una  intención en hacerlo o que lo estuvieran haciendo (quizás algún crio en un momento puntual, trata de echar un vistazo donde no debe, pero he sabido reconducirlo a su sitio).
Algún crio igual estaba con esa idea, pero saturándolo de pistas falsas lo mismo se ha levanto y se ha ido cansado de no lograr nada, quedándonos los que lo queremos pasar bien sin más y disfrutar un motón. Al que no le gusta la magia no le gusta y punto. Es libre de irse si no le gusta y no molestar. Quizás enganchándolo con una buena presentación y dinámica, olvida la idea se queda y participa como el que más. 
Alguno al no lograr nada ha querido llamar la atención. Por ahí tenéis mil hilos de cómo solucionar esto. 
Están por aquí todas las respuestas, en este foro. Si van a buscarte el truco es porque en algo estas fallando. 
Aunque reconozco que si haces cartas o lo que sea a conocidos, como hay más confianza se establece un reto inconsciente  y es un poco más difícil evitar la situación.
                En cuanto a lo del crio y los abuelos. ¿Qué pensarías tu, si estás en tu ambiente, en la disco con tus amigos y amigas, por poner un ejemplo, y viene un crio a interrumpir, en tu territorio, en tu momento de relajación de los problemas, donde mejor te lo pasas, a demostrarte lo bien que sabe bailar con un hulahop, que puede que ni sepas que es, como se usa o para que vale, porque nunca te intereso o te llamo la atención? .
¿Cuántas veces, siendo tu este nene, te han hecho caso la primera vez por cortesía, la segunda ya te ponían caras y la tercera ya te están diciendo sin hablar “No molestes mas nene”?.

Asi pues, sigo creyendo, que si no se entretiene a la mente del espectador este tendera a buscarse su propio entretenimiento y este puede ser perfectamente en saber como lo haces. Si esta entretenida esa mente del espectador, no tendra tiempo en pensar en los porques. Asi que fallamos en dirigir la mente del espectador al centrarloa solo al  espectaculo.  Y sino hay teneis el cine. ¿Cuantos viendo una pelli pensais en como lo haran? si os aburre, ¿Acaso os quedais viendo y pensando como lo hacen u os levantais y os vais o cambiais de canal? dudo que muchos os quedeis pensando en como habran hecho la peli en cada detalle, en si ahora lleva hilos, si sera efecto de ordenador o que tipo de late4x o maquillaje lleva ese monstruo. No, verdad? con la magia pasa igual.  O Acaso tu pagarias para ir a ve una pelicula solo por indagar en como la han hecho? No creo que halla mucha gente asi. Salu3

----------


## mask250

Yo ante la situación de encontrarme ante gente que solo quiere "verte el truco" uso "terapia de choque", es decir, les hago dos o tres juegos muy visuales, muy potentes y prácticamente imposibles de detectar (los que en una rutina dejarías más para el final) y a partir de ahí, notas como la persona normalmente se relaja ante la imposibilidad de lo que está viendo. Digamos que te ganas en parte su respeto, y te da más libertad para usar otras técnicas más delicadas.
Esto es lo que yo hago, y como en todo, no es infalible, pero si a alguien le sirve ya es suficiente  :Smile1:

----------


## Iban

No termino de ver que ésa sea la solución: ante la confrontación, más confrontación. Es decir, ante la rebeldía del espectador, doblegarlo.

Se quedará callado, se quedará engañado; pero, desde luego, no se quedará satisfecho.

----------


## Coloclom

No exactamente Sergio. Creo que la respuesta más acertada, y que yo no sabría expresar mejor nos la da Moñiño al decir que es nuestra obligación lograr entretener al espectador, hallar el modo de que se sienta a gusto, se relaje, disfrute, etc. Eso, o como ha dicho buscará otras distraciones. Como puede ser encontrar el truco, exactamente. Porque está demostrado que los humanos sucumbimos al reto, nos encanta los rompecocos.


Antiguamente no había tecnología, y los magos se prestaban de ella para entrener. obviamente no necesitaban apenas nada más.
El problema es que hoy en día eso no es suficiente ni mucho menos. No es suficiente anunciar una cerveza y decir que sabe bien. Mira la cerveza mixta. Su forma de currarselo en los anuncios. Quien no la conoce :Confused:  Hay varias cervezas con limon mucho mejores, y que muchos ni siquiera hemos oído hablar de ellas. Y todas se anuncian, de una forma u otra. Pero fallan en el medio o en el modo.
Mixta sabe lo que el consumidor quiere, y triunfa más por lo que vende que por lo que ofrece.

En la magia hay que buscar el enganche. Todos sabemos que un mismo juego no es igual es distintos magos. Que uno lo hará polvo y el otro diamante.
Por eso, dentro de nuestras virtudes, debemos encontrar la manera de que ver nuestra magia sea algo que merezca la pena.
El método da igual. Pero está claro que unos funcionan mejor que otros (lease rené lavand).

Citas a Slylini,... puffff Sin duda hoy día sería un dios, claro que sí. Ese rollo nos mola. nos atrae que nos vacilen, que nos reten.
Pero eso es algo que solo él logró. Muchisimos otros lo han intentado y han fallecido en el intento. Así que es desaconsesable. El desafio al espectador es contraproducente, Iban tiene razón en esto. Y Slylidi sería la excepción que confirme la regla. Los demás, si intentaramos imitarle, la cagariamos...

Está claro que hay muchos caminos para lograr entrener al espectador y que este quede maravillado.
Yo personalmente, me inclino por fijarme en el cine. Solo hay que ver a Spielberg: dinosaurios, extraterrestres, guerras,... Y en ello propone un conflicto y una solución. Un problema y un atajo. Una pena y una alegría. La confronta, te engancha, te hace partícipe de las historia,... incluso llegas a identificarte (yo me identificaba con el tiburón blanco).


Si aciertas con la presentación, el mugle saldrá contento de haberte visto.
Pero no olvidemos una cosa. Lo más importante, es que cuando hayas acabado, después de que te despidas, el espectador se pregunte ¿cómo coño lo habrá hecho? y que su respuesta sea esbozar una sonrisa.
No se rebanará los sesos si tú no le has presentado un reto. Se conformará con sonreir, porque le habrás hecho complice de una tarde o una noche entretenida.

Creo que es más fácil que nuestro ego nos domine e incitemos al espectador a pillarnos (incluso aunque lo hagamos inconscietemente) que hacer un corte charlier.

----------


## eidanyoson

Me encanta una buena taza de chocolate caliente en invierno y me da igual como esté hecha. Así que yo doy también tazas de chocolate caliente con todo el cariño. Y aunque no te guste el chocolate siempre queda el cariño de detrás. Eso hace lavand. O tamariz. 
Enviado desde mi MI 1S usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ritxi

> Discrepo bastante en que la gente  solo quiera ver el truco. Si esto es asi es porque esta tan aburrido que  algo tiene que hacer por entretenerse.(...)
> Yo en los 10 años y algo que llevo actuando en diferentes sitios nunca he oído a nadie que este viéndome que va a pillarme


Creo que no has estado afortunado. Entiendo lo que quieres decir, pero estas 2 frases quedan de presuntuoso, yo, es que prefiero la modestia. Puede ser que sea así o no, o que no lo hayas advertido o mil cosas... Nunca se sabe.




> Si van a buscarte el truco es porque en algo estas fallando.



Discrepo. Conozco a gente que no le gusta la magia o más aún, solo disfrutan si consiguen pillar algo. 


Hay gente para todo

----------


## Moñiño

si leiste bien Ritxi, no excluyo que haya gente que vaya a buscarte el truco, pero sinceramente, creo que son una minoria insignificante y lo hacen porque se les presenta mas la ocasion que de ir directamente a por ello. Vamos, que yo no me gastaria 15 euros de una entrada para ir a ver como pillar el truco. Otra cosa es que me vengan hacer magia y decida ir a pillar truco. 
Y no pretendia sonar presuntuoso. Lo dejo calro "Yo en mis mas de 10 años de experiencia" hablo desde Mi Experiencia, que bien puede no ser la tuya. De hecho la de S Alexander es tan diferente que por eso ha surgido este hilo, de los pocos interesantes que corren ultimamente. En la mia, no he encontrado nunca esa situacion y expongo el porque creo que no he encontrado esta situacion. Pero es como todo, lo que me funciona a mi, en mi ambiente, en el ambiente en el que esoty rodeado, no tiene porque funcionarte a ti, ¿Oh, quizas si?. No se basa en esto la razon del foro, en que te den mil opciones, pruebes y te quedes con la que mejor te funciona. 
La falta de hilos como este y la falta de esa esencia, creo que es la que hizo que gente dejara de escribir, gente que tenia su experiencia para ofrecerte, que sabia, que tenia sus años de errores y formulas que funcionaban en casi todos lados, que te decia las cosas claras (Bendito Shark, donde andaras), tal cual pero que viendo que se perdia esa esencia dejaron el foro guardado.
En fin. Ciao.

----------


## ElMagoRodri

Hay gente para todo, como no todos pueden entender y disfrutar de un cuadro abstracto, no todos pueden disfruta de la magia, y nuestra labor como magos es enseñarles a disfrutar la magia, y que esto va mucho más allá de un secreto.
Respecto a lo de que es importante que el espectador disfrute, y que el es el importante y no tu, discrepo totalmente, pues si yo hago magia es para satisfacerme a mi mismo como artista, no me puedes pedir que haga las cosas mirando cien por cien al público (por supuesto que hay que valorar la parte interna, ya que la magia se basa en los imposibles, y si el público por errores de técnica, construcción, etc descubre que no es un verdadero imposible, pierde el sentido) como diría Kiko Pastur escomo pedirle a Mozart que haga la canción del verano, yo no espero que lo que hago le guste a todo el mundo, lo que busco principalmente es que me guste a mi(otra cosa es que para ti la satisfacción se base en la satisfacción del público, cosa que a mi también me ocurre, pero no en la totalidad).

----------


## Coloclom

> Respecto a lo de que es importante que el espectador disfrute, y que el es el importante y no tu, discrepo totalmente, pues si yo hago magia es para satisfacerme a mi mismo como artista, no me puedes pedir que haga las cosas mirando cien por cien al público


Discrepas totalmente y totalmente te equivocas. Podrías ser el mejor mago del mundo, que si la magia te la guardas para ti, serás mago, pero no artista. La cuestión es hacer magia para el espectador. Esa y no otra. Por eso que Ascanio era un gran mago y para nada un artista.

Que tú disfrutes haciendo magia es algo a parte, lo mismo que yo disfruto paseando al perro. Genial que disfrutes la magia, pero la magia es para el espectador.

Es más, si no hay espectador, no hay magia. Una suitte apararition perfectamente ejecutada ante el espejo no es magia, es manipulación.




> (por supuesto que hay que valorar la parte interna)


 Más que por supuesto, la parte interna está MUY por encima de la parte externa. Si hablamos de magia, claro. Los trucos, y los truqueros son algo que nada tiene que ver. Puestos a hacer trucos, la parte externa será lo que prime.

----------


## ElMagoRodri

> Discrepas totalmente y totalmente te equivocas. Podrías ser el mejor mago del mundo, que si la magia te la guardas para ti, serás mago, pero no artista. La cuestión es hacer magia para el espectador. Esa y no otra. Por eso que Ascanio era un gran mago y para nada un artista.
> 
> Que tú disfrutes haciendo magia es algo a parte, lo mismo que yo disfruto paseando al perro. Genial que disfrutes la magia, pero la magia es para el espectador.
> 
> Es más, si no hay espectador, no hay magia. Una suitte apararition perfectamente ejecutada ante el espejo no es magia, es manipulación.
> 
> 
>  Más que por supuesto, la parte interna está MUY por encima de la parte externa. Si hablamos de magia, claro. Los trucos, y los truqueros son algo que nada tiene que ver. Puestos a hacer trucos, la parte externa será lo que prime.


Claro, que es para el espectador, a lo que yo me refiero es a que el espectador nunca importara más que tu satisfacción personal, o por lo menos en mi opinión.
Respecto a la la parte interna en ningún momento digo que ninguna prime sobre la otra, simplemente lo ponía en mi comentario para recalcar que también es fundamental y por que es fundamental, de hecho yo también creo que la parte interna es más importante.

----------


## Coloclom

> a lo que yo me refiero es a que el espectador nunca importara más que tu satisfacción personal


Te entendí. Y mientras tengas ese pensamiento, nunca llegarás a ser un mago mínimamente aceptable. Con esa idea lo más lejor que podrás llegar será a truquero o manipulador.

----------


## Weribongui

No se si lo haces a drede para picar o realmente lo piensas, pero Coloclom... me parece que se te está yendo de las manos eso de sentar cátedra sobre lo que tiene que hacer o no uno para ser un buen mago.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Pues yo estoy con Rodri. Hago magia para contar lo que quiero contar. Después busco el público objetivo más adecuado para mi mensaje y pruebo suerte.

----------


## Coloclom

Os equivocais ambos. No es que yo pretenda sentar cátedra. La cátedra ya está sentada. Yo solo la digo.


Siempre he dicho, y está recogido en este foro en infinidad de ocasiones que así lo expresé, que hasta la fecha siempre había logrado disfrutar más haciendo magia que cualquier persona que pudiera verme. Pero eso es un dato, punto y final. Es más, a mi incluso siempre me ha sorprendido eso.


De los trabajos que he tenido, cuando trabajé en la mina me consideraba una persona plenamente feliz por el trabajo al que me dedicaba. Esto no me ocurrió trabajando en otras cosas y sí me ocurre si hago magia. Pero hasta ahí, es algo meramente anécdotico, más casual que necesario.

El que diga que necesita gustar, no por la ambición de superarse, sino por lograr la admiración de los demás, que es la mayoría de los casos de usarios que se han registrado en este foro, le diré sin dudar a equivocarme, que es un pardillo más con un gran complejo de inferioridad, que no entiende la magia y tan solo la usa como herramienta.


Es algo que nunca he dicho en este foro por no herir susceptibilidades, y que sin embargo si lo he hablado con algunos magos en persona. Y la cosa es esta: He tenido la suerte de asistir a conferencias, congresos, reuniones, o quedar para tomar una cerveza donde he conocido, observado, charlado,... con magos. Y mi resumen es claro: la mayoría son unos frikis. Los tipicos que en clase se sentaban alante con la cabeza agachada mientras yo desde la última fila les disparaba bolas de papel con un boli de cerbatana... Gente que usa la magia como herramienta o via de escape, gente que necesita gustar o integrarse, gente que nunca ha roto un plato y se escandalizaban al verme a mi romperlos.

Y esto va a doler a muchos, porque muchos se sentirán identificados. Unos preferirán no hablar, y otros se me tirarán al cuello porque les es fácil hacerlo desde detrás de una pantalla.

La magia es para el espectador, y sino, no es magia. Y quien no hace magia no es mago. El objetivo es ilusionar, entretener AL ESPECTADOR.

Para fardar ya hay otras cosas.



Querer ser el centro de atención es romper el poco romanticismo que le queda a la magia. Y lo siento mucho, pero hacer magia no tiene el merito que queremos darle. Está al alcance de cualquiera. Simplemente es algo que sorprende, llama la atención, y causa admiración. Pero no seamos tan flipados, que el mérito es más bien menor. Muchas más horas de las que dedicamos a la magia las dedican otros a estudiar medicina o informatica y no se lo tienen tan creido.


Ricardo, por supuesto que uno debe elegir, no vas a realizar magia bizarra si no te sientes cómodo, lo mismo que yo no seré soldado de guerra porque se me caerían mis principios o sería hacer algo que me daría más pena que alegría. Pero dentro de elegir, lo que elijas, es con una finalidad: entretener al espectador, venderte y ganar dinero como mago profesional, intentar que los demás te admiren porque eres un egocéntrico que necesita el reconocimiento de los demás para poder sentirte bien contigo mismo, para ligar porque de otra forma ninguna chica te miraría, etc, etc, etc.


Que quede claro que esto que estoy diciendo ahora no es en referencia a ningún usuario que haya posteado en este hilo. Ni mucho menos. Es una generalidad, y mucha gente comparte esta opinión aunque prefiera no expresarla. Si tuviera que decirlo por alguien, daría nombres sin ningún problema.

----------


## Weribongui

Me parece que mezclas churros con merinas.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Bueno, explico como lo veo yo.

Yo hago magia para expresar una serie de ideas o inquietudes. De todas las tecnicas de comunicacion con las que podria manejarme (escritura, pintura...), eligo la magia porque me parece lo mas adecuado ara un caso concreto. Asi que, en principio lo que mas me importa es mi mensaje.

Pero, para que funcione como tal, tiene que ser entendido. Asi que lo moldeo hasta que creo que los espectadores aparentan disfrutarlo, entenderlo (como quieran hacerlo).

Yo hago la magia para mi, porque quiero contar algo. Como comunicador, necesito que llegue al publico, que es, a la vez, lo que me lleva a querer seguir expresandome de ese modo.

----------


## pujoman

Marcos!! que te has tomado!! jajaa, se te va la pinza!! jajajaja
No hay nada estipulado en la magia: habra quien haga magia para entretener a un publico, otros para entretener a su familia, otros para evadirse de la realidad, otros para ganar dinero, otros un poco de todo , otros....
Y curiosamente todos ellos tendran sus razones para hacerlo. No puedes generalizar una cosa que no es. Que para ti ves que es un sistema de ganar dinero? Me parece perfecto, pero hay gente que es muy pesima y se gana el dinero haciendo magia...y no deberian. Quien hace lo correcto? cada uno sabrá sus necesidades y sus objetivos. Pero no me puedes decir a mi por ejemplo, que hago magia, no me dedico profesionalmente...que soy para ti? Un pardillo con gran complejo de inferioridad? Que me daban de ostias en clase? Tio!! se te va la pinza jajajaja

Con eso me refiero que no puedes meter todos a un mismo saco. Que si, que los que hacen magia para magos, sus meritos tienen, pero para mi no me sirve porque trabajo para publico. Pero es igual de digno esos que trabajan para magos que los que trabajan para publico. Ademas, piensa que si no hubieran concursos, conferencias, cursos...no mejorariamos ni como magos ni como personas. creo que hay que encontrar un equilibrio en todo esto, pero insisto, no quieras meter al mismo saco a los yutuberos en el saco de los magos ni a los que dedican a estudiar la magia como arte...O a caso si fuera pintor SI o SI tendria que ir a exposiciones  a presentar mis obras? Será si yo quiero no??

No es un ataque personal! ya sabes que nos conocemos un poco y sabemos como piensa el uno y el otro. Pero a veces creo que hay que ser mas objetivo y menos egoista en la forma de pensar. Nadie tiene una realidad absoluta

----------


## renard

Coloclom da nombres y que arda troya jaja.

----------


## Coloclom

Yo creo que me expreso fatal porque aquí cada uno habla de cosas distintas de las que yo estoy hablando.

No sé porqué me dices eso Hugo, yo creo que en esto tengo más razón que un santo, cada día hay más gente prostituyendo la magia. Sé que tú no eres de los de intervenir en hilos de los que se crean para ligar, pero si hechas un vistazo vas a ver un montón, y no hilos de 3 o 4 páginas, sino de 20 o 40 páginas. Y eso lo mismo. Para mi es lo mismo que uses la magia como herramienta con la finalidad de ser un rompecorazones que si la usas con la finalidad de que todos te digan: oh chico, que maravilloso eres. Si supierais la cantidad de veces que se ha metido gente a criticar a otros por querer aprender "un par de trucos para conquistar a las tias".  Yo soy el primero en criticarlo, lo mismo que ahora critico esto. Pero parece ser que lo otro todos lo vemos mal, y esto no porque a un gran número de nosotros nos atañe directamente.


Ricardo, creo que no me entiendes lo que yo quiero decir. Respeto todos los tipos de magia y todas las formas de hacerlas. Unas me gustarán más y otras menos. Lo que critico es el porqué, el motivo, la razón. En mi mano un cuchillo es para cortar el pan, en otra mano puede ser un arma. Unos usan los derivados del opio para curarse y otros para colocarse.

No digo que haya que erradicar los cuchillos o las medicinas, sino que el uso de cada cosa, es cuestionable. Para mi alguien que hace magia para ligar, para alimentar su ego, para engañar o estafar,... no es un mago, es otra cosa. No lo critico, que cada uno haga de su vida un pandero, pero mago no es. Y no sé cual es la palabra en este caso, pero si haces magia para seducir, eres un seductor, no me vendas la moto de que eres mago. Presentate como un cassanova y yo me quedaré callado y te desearé suerte con las mujeres. Pero si haces magia con fines que no son los propios del ilusionismo, me siento insultado si te autodefines como buen mago.


Albert, amigo mio, no es eso lo que digo, en lo que dices estoy de acuerdo contigo al 100%. Mi critica va más orientada a la perdida del romanticismo que sufre la magia. Cada vez más revelada, cada vez más prostituida por ciertos programas de televisión, cada vez más devaluado su concepto.

Como le decía a Ricardo no critico las distintas razones por las que se haga magia, critico solo aquellas que están fuera de lugar.
Cuantas veces hemos repetido aquello de: no hagas magia a quien no quiera verla? Esa frase, tal vez con otras palabras, se ha repetido en este foro a lo largo de los años, a cientos de aprendices con dudas.
Y esa frase es un miniresumen de lo que yo digo.

Y cuantas veces decimos que no se rete al espectador?


Es más de lo mismo. Al espectador no se le debe retar, se le debe ilusionar/entretener. Al espectador no hay que darle a entender que somos mejores en nada, sino que estamos compartiendo un momento de diversión a partes iguales. La complicidad debe ser pura. Sin espectador no hago mago. La magia nace en los ojos del espectador, no en el mago. El mago solo es el instrumento.

Entendiendo esto podemos ser buenos o malos magos. De otro modo no somos magos.





> Coloclom da nombres y que arda troya jaja.


jajajajaja

No sé, la verdad que la gente que conozco del foro me suele caer bien, y hay amistad, así que la impresión cambia.

Pero ciertamente las personas somos así. Yo de crio era un macarra, las madres de los otros chavales no querían ver a sus hijos conmigo. Y así hasta los 22 años tal vez, que empecé a madurar.

Recuerdo cuando fui a mi primera conferencia: Con mi descapotable, mi chupa de cuero, mi cadena colgando a la cintura,... Y al llegar a la puerta del edificio donde se celebraba la conferencia y ver al resto de asistentes que esperaban allí sentí que no encajaba. Gente supertranquila, con cara de bonachones, sin llamar la atención y algunos con una baraja en la mano haciendo mezclas... Que seguramente eran gente maravillosa pero no la gente con la que yo saldría una noche de fiesta (en aquellos tiempos, estoy contando esto con la forma de pensar que tenia entonces).

Y yo pensando: Vienen a ver a ********** y se traen una baraja?? qué pretenden? parar la conferencia y que sea él quien les mire??

No es meter en un saco a todo el mundo, pero lo mismo que las personas aficionadas artes marciales duras, como kick boxing o K1, tenemos muchas cosas en común; no una ley general, pero sí que la mayoría encuentra similitudes. Y en la magia yo las vi.

No es bueno, ni es malo, ni es nada, solo algo que me llamó la atención ya desde el primer día.

Y en mi comparación no me siento mejor que el grupo que comento, todo lo contrario. Yo no les he dado muchas alegrías a mis padres.

----------


## Iban

La magia, como expresión artística, debe de satisfacer al autor.

La magia, como profesión, debe de satisfacer al espectador.

La magia, como la hago yo, debe llota.

----------


## MrTrucado

Cuando Sergio habla acerca de el por qué el profano busca donde está el truco en vez de ir a ver magia, dice que René Lavand lo consigue y les da igual.
Pero realmente os habeis planteado el por qué.
Cuando he ido a ver a un mago profesional, no puedo evitarlo, y en los primeros 5 minutos intento ver como va el "truco",pero como no lo consigo, empiezo a difrutar de los efectos, y a decir "madre mia", "no puede ser", "como lo ha hecho". Y eso es, en mi opinión, por esa atmosfera mágica que el mago consigue transmitirme a mi y a todos los que ven el espectáculo. 
El mago llega un momento que consigue CONECTAR, y ahí creo que radica todo, con el público, de forma que el espectador y yo me incluyo llega a pensar, que en esa sala, en ese momento, cualquier cosa es posible.
Y esa conexión se consigue impactando, sorprendiendo al espectador, haciendole creer que lo imposible, lo que su cerebro piensa que no puede ocurrir, esta sucediendo efecto tras efecto.
Disfrutar de esa conexión como es espectador es muy bonito, pero ser tu el mago que la consigue no tiene precio.

----------


## Coloclom

> La magia, como expresión artística, debe de satisfacer al autor.
> 
> La magia, como profesión, debe de satisfacer al espectador.
> 
> La magia, como la hago yo, debe llota.



No estoy de acuerdo con eso Iban, la magia no es una expresión artistica.

Otra cosa es que tú quieras verla como tal. Si tú estás en contra de los desahucios y haces desaparecer 100 casas por arte de magia como modo de protesta me parece genial, pues cada uno mueve su rabo en la dirección que quiere.

Sigo empeñado en que la magia es para el espectador, y que sin espectador no es magia, solo manipulación.

----------


## Moñiño

Yo creo que el proceso natural es que uno empieza en la magia es porque a EL le gusta la magia. La magia que hace, la hace para EL hasta que llega el día que le dicen “Podrías hacer magia en la comunión de la hermana de mi prima?”.
Hay cuando ha dicho si, si lo hará, es cuando se empieza a pensar en el Publico y es cuando vienen los hilos de “¿Qué creéis que les puede gustar a….?” porque antes no se ha acostumbrado a pensar en la magia de cara al público y es cuando no encontramos estos casos.
Uno aprende después a expresarse a través de algo que le gusta, pero incluyendo en ese círculo, el hacerlo lo suficiente atractivo para quien lo vea sienta lo que el mago siente, o el mensaje que quiera darla. Es decir, modifica, aplica, usa, lo que a él le llena para darle algo al público. Luego será el público el que decida si ese mensaje le llega o no, le gusta o no. 
Y es aquí cuando entran los que triunfan (en el arte que sea) porque son capaces de vestir tan elegantemente ese mensaje que en vez de llegar a 1000 llegan a 10000 personas.
Si hablas con Daortiz, Woody, Pulgas, fulanito y menganito, que están ahí, veras que han ido adaptando el show, desde un embrión hasta un producto que funciona y que llega a mucha gente. Han modificado lo único que se puede modificar, la forma de transmitir lo que quieren expresar. Esto ha sido cosa de años y de probar y probar y ver reacciones y ver que si cambio esto así, funciona mejor que si lo dejo asao, para que llegue Al Publico aquello que deseo transmitir.
Por lo tanto lo que se trataría no es de hacer magia para uno, magia para el público. Se trata de que te flexibilices en tu camino para llegar a tu público, entendiéndote a ti como emisor de algo que te gusta y te llena y receptor el público, con una herramienta de comunicación.
Y está claro que para que haya comunicación ha de haber uno que hable (el mago) y otro que escuche (publico) y no puede faltar ninguno o no habría comunicación de ningún tipo, ni transmitirías mensaje de ningún tipo. Ahora de ti depende hacer mágico el medio de transmisión, el mensaje y que llegue ese mensaje, que es la única parte flexible de toda esta comunicación. Es aquí donde debes jugar, variar, probar, poner la magia. Si el mensaje llega correcto triunfaras y tu satisfacción y la del público será enorme. Si no, perderéis los dos. Uno por no transmitir y llegar y otro porque se quedo sin ese mensaje.
salu2.

PD: Por eso sigo pensando S. alexander, que algo te falla en la presentacion aunque tu creas que no. algo falla en lo que transmites y la gente empieza a entretenerse con otra cosa, y lo que tiene mas a mano es ir a pillar. Que si, que exite gente (ya lo dice Ritxi) que de manera consciente va a pillar pero sigo pensando que son minoria. Los demas surgen de manera casual porque se aburren o no les llena lo gusta la magia o lo que estamos haciendo.
La excepcion, los que son como Trucado, es decir magos, que de entrada vamos a ver como lo hacen por aprender, conocer el secreto o la razon que sea. Si son buenos nos engancharan e incluso nosotros dejamos de buscar. si son tipo el chavalin que lleva poco en la sociedad y te hace un juego que hace todo el mundo con la misma charla, sin nada de su parte, pues le ves todo el rato las manos, para luego darle opinion, indicarle errores, etc.

----------


## magic hugo

YO he visto este més dos veces el mismo espectaculo de magia de mis amigos Nuel Galan, Mag Marin y Dakris (ultimo ganador del  memorial frakson), y me sorprendo igual la segunda que la primera vez que veo el espectaculo. Lo mismo que cuando veo a Rene Lavan haciendo el "No se puede hacer más lento", que por muchas veces que lo vea, siempre me impresiona

----------


## Pedro Bryce

Creo que tener una mentalidad reduccionista y dogmática no es algo beneficioso para nadie, sino más bien todo lo contrario y, Coloclom, esto es lo que parece cuando se leen tus últimos mensajes en este hilo... Aunque, quiero pensar, que esto es debido a la falta de contexto que naturalmente surge en medios de comunicación como este y que fácilmente dan lugar a ambigüedades y malentendidos. 

En mi opinión, creo que en Arte no hay reglas, ni dogmas, ni cátedras... y en magia tampoco, ya que no tengo la menor duda de que esta también es un arte (aunque quizás carente de verdaderos artistas). Lo que si hay son teorías, pautas y consejos a seguir que han demostrado empíricamente su eficacia mágica ante el público por legiones de magos... aunque cualquiera de estas teorías, pautas y consejos puede romperse en cualquier momento, intentando hacerlo siempre de forma consciente,  si con ello conseguimos nuestro propósito.

Por otra parte (como ya comenté en otro lugar no hace mucho) creo que la actitud artística es realizar siempre lo que a uno le gusta intentando que también agrade a su público. Nunca al revés. De lo contrario me parece que la pretensión sería más "comercial" que "artística". Personalmente: el principal beneficiado de una acto mágico en el que yo sea _"un ilusionista interpretando el papel de mago"_ (parafraseando a Robert Houdin) debe de ser ¡yo mismo! Ciertamente esto es muy egocéntrico por mi parte pero, ¿acaso el Arte no lo es?

Aun así que cada cual utilice o haga magia como mejor le parezca (previo estudio, ensayo y reflexión, claro está). Lo único que me parece fundamental es que siempre se respete y dignifique.

Saludos a todos,




Pedro Bryce.


PD: 


> He tenido la suerte de asistir a conferencias,  congresos, reuniones, o quedar para tomar una cerveza donde he conocido,  observado, charlado,... con magos. Y mi resumen es claro: la mayoría  son unos frikis.


En esto estoy totalmente de acuerdo (aunque no hay nada malo en ser un "friki"). Además, yo he podido observar que el siguiente paso después de ser "mago" es hacerse "artista de ligue".  :Wink1:

----------


## Coloclom

mentalidad reduccionista y dogmatica... wauu! son palabras muy feas, y no mola que las digan de uno.

Pero la verdad es lo que es, y sigue siendo verdad aunque se diga al revés. Así que no discutiré tus palabras, porque entonces también pecaría de necio.


Como sé leer, me leo. Y como me leo, comprendo que lo que dices es cierto. Es lo que se interpreta leyendo. No voy a decir lo contrario porque sería mentirme a mi mismo. Pero sí es cierto, que soy una persona a la que le cuesta mucho hablar con diplomacia, porque nunca encuentro las palabras exactas.

Y luego están factores como el ser un chico de pueblo, de una región rustica y rural como es Asturias. Mi mentalidad es mucho más clasica que moderna. Quizá estoy más ligado al ser terco, machista, bravo,... que a ser una persona como se espera que seamos hoy en día. Estoy convencido de que ambos extremos son malos. Pero a mi me han educado de una manera (no solamente mi padres, la vida en general), y soy directo, de poca empatía, bruto de palabra, y de hablar antes de pensar; porque digo lo que pienso, pero no pienso lo que digo.


Creo que en persona soy de otra manera, y bastantes de aquí me conocen personalmente y creo haberles causado una impresión no negativa. Supongo que no acierto con las formas. 

Luego, si rebobinas en el hilo todos dicen lo mismo que yo, y yo digo lo mismo que todos. Pero por no saber explicarme, o por hacerlo de un modo que a algunos les pueda parecer ofensivo, surgen malentendidos, y a veces resulta más fácil bajar la luna que dar un brazo a torcer. Así que se inició una discusión en la que todos defendiamos más o menos lo mismo.


Cuando dije lo de "friki" fue un poco en caliente,... es algo que pienso realmente, pero no como algo negativo ni como ataque, es algo que yo me guardo para mi y con pocos lo había compartido. Pero como todos sabeis, es raro ver a un matematico haciendo culturismo, y es raro ver a un culturista sumando vectores... Las personas somos diferentes, y dios nos cria y nosotros hacemos grupos. No pretendía en ningún momento menospreciar a nadie. Yo lloro como las mujeres, nunca he meado colonia y me dan miedo las agujas, no soy más que nadie, que ya me gustaría serlo...





Tuvimos una discusión hace algún tiempo y tú preferiste mandarme a hacer puñetas que pelearte conmigo, y por eso hoy me extrañan tus palabras. Pero te ruego que no malinterpretes ahora las mías. Agradezco que a pesar de que me tengas por una persona cerrada en las formas, agresivo en los comentarios y hostil en las discusiones hayas decidido postear aquí (yo a veces evito encontrarme con quien sé que voy a discutir).

O alomejor solo has posteado para provocarme... jajajaja

En cualquier caso, eres una persona a la que admiro por todo cuanto sabes respecto a magia, y a la que desprecio por lo poco que intervienes en el foro (esta segunda parte es una broma).

Mayormente comparto lo que has dicho. Tú lo presentas con una perspectiva elástica, y yo lo veo con una perspectiva muy rígida. Quizá soy demasiado fan de Einstein, siempre digo/copio que aunque pueda haber 100 cosas buenas, solo una puede ser la mejor, y por tanto la correcta.

No me gusta que la forma de robar una cartera esté ligada al pick poket, que muchas formas de echar las cartas/leer el futuro/etc estén ligadas al mentalismo y la cool reading, o que muchas técnicas de taures estén ligadas a la cartomagia. Por eso yo creo que el ilusionista, en su papel de mago, ha de tener unos propositos puros y nobles, o sino, solo serán técnicas, alardes, conocimientos y cientos de otras virtudes manipulativas. También por eso ODIO la palabra truco.

Un saludo

----------


## S. Alexander

> _"un ilusionista interpretando el papel de mago"_ (parafraseando a Robert Houdin)


Un actor interpretando el papel de un mago. Siento la corrección, pero es que no tenía sentido y me gusta la fidelidad de las citas.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## Pedro Bryce

> Un actor interpretando el papel de un mago. Siento la corrección, pero es que no tenía sentido y me gusta la fidelidad de las citas.


A mi también me gusta la fidelidad de las citas, créditos, etc. Así que siento corregirte yo a ti, pero en ningún momento quería citar a Robert Houdin (_"...un actor interpretando el papel de un mago"_) y de hecho nunca lo hice. Además, la famosa cita de Houdin sacada de contexto, que es como generalmente se suele debatir sobre ella, no me parece acertada de la misma manera que no me parece correcto decir que un electricista es un fontanero de la electricidad. Por ello lo que hice conscientemente es parafrasear (que no citar) la frase de Houdin cambiando "actor" por "ilusionista", lo cual me parece más acertado aun fuera del contexto en el que originalmente Houdin dijo su frase, y así lo reflejé:




> ..."un ilusionista interpretando el papel de mago" (*parafraseando* a Robert Houdin).


Saludos,



Pedro Bryce.

----------


## S. Alexander

No sé, a mí en mi carrera cuando me piden que parafrasee, me piden que diga lo mismo con otras palabras, ya no me meto en más xD

Digo que no tiene sentido (para mí, obviamente) porque un ilusionista es un mago, y decir que un mago es un mago interpretando el papel de mago... no sé, me chirría por algún lado =P Pero que soy yo, que no lo entiendo.

Oye, y ya que estamos, voy a lanzar una cuestión. Además, muy personal, porque me afecta (incluso a mal) en algunas partes de mi vida. Curiosamente, aquí también. ¿Qué ocurre si lo que te hace feliz a ti es hacer feliz a tu público? Y no hablo de sacrificio, cuidado, hablo de verdadera felicidad, sin esfuerzo extra por una alienación.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## Ritxi

> Oye, y ya que estamos, voy a lanzar una cuestión.


Si mejor, que si no desvirtuamos el hilo y estaba interesante

----------


## Coloclom

> ¿Qué ocurre si lo que te hace feliz a ti es hacer feliz a tu público?


Yo creo que el objetivo es ese. Encontrar la satisfacción en ilusionar a los demás.

De por sí, creo que es una ambición que siempre te llevará a ser mejor mago.


De hecho, y hablo a nivel personal, encuentro una satisfación infinitamente mayor a sacarle una moneda de la oreja a un niño (ya veis qué tontería) que a hacerle CUALQUIER juego a un adulto.

Y ya sé que con los niños te puedes encontrar de todo, y que además mis conocimientos sobre magia infantil rivalizan con mis conocimientos de aeronáutiza: 0. Pero aún así, para mi es lo más mágico.


Hace poco, estaba con Magnity en un centro comercial, y pasaban dos niños caminando, de unos 11 o 12 años calculo. Les paré y les dije que el chico que iba conmigo es mago, y a Magnity no le quedó más remedio que hacerles magia a los peques. Para mi ver aquello, incluso sin ser yo el mago o el espectador, fue ver verdadera magia. Para mi no hay nada por encima de eso.

Su exclamación, su sorpresa, la sonrisa que empieza a aflorarle de menos a más es... es mágica!

----------


## Tremendo

> ¿Qué ocurre si lo que te hace feliz a ti es hacer feliz a tu público?
> 
> S. Alexander


Eso, imagino, es lo que nos pasara a todos, es decir, no creo que nadie que haga esto, no se sienta emocionado al ver como alguien sonríe o se ilusiona con lo que acabas de hacer, que no llega a casa y después de una noche de risas y aplausos no se sienta lleno de satisfacción xD

----------


## S. Alexander

> Eso, imagino, es lo que nos pasara a todos, es decir, no creo que nadie que haga esto, no se sienta emocionado al ver como alguien sonríe o se ilusiona con lo que acabas de hacer, que no llega a casa y después de una noche de risas y aplausos no se sienta lleno de satisfacción xD


No, no digo eso, no digo que nos haga felices, sino que tu felicidad en cuanto a la magia se base en ello.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------

